# Thank you everyone...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*who voted, and ran their computers in the ground during the last 4 hours of the challenge! :w00t: *

*WITH A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO MICHELLE FOR FINDING "THE WAY":chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

*Thank you Michelle for finding the way!!!*

*Great Job Everyone who voted!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been voting since 9:30 
ohio time,it's 34,I'm beat!
Mazel tov everyone! We did all we could do. If you still have any feeling in your hands or fingers...give yourselves a pat on the back..


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I feel like I've run a race. I cannot imgine how you feel Michelle,

Mazel Tov to you.

Goodnight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see the results,I just couldn't sit there when I was the numbers go down. we did move an ocean today ,I hope.
Just wish I'd figured it out sooner. Everyone who voted,no matter if they voted once a day or more,THANKS!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww wonderful job Marsha, and all. Bless you Michelle!!!!

Time to start my work day.

Hugs to all and here's hoping.......................


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nite! Hugs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> I feel like I've run a race. I cannot imgine how you feel Michelle,
> 
> Mazel Tov to you.
> 
> Goodnight.


In a way it WAS a race! Thanks for hangin' in there to the end! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Now we have to pray the voting efforts produced some cash for Edie and the fluffs! Dec 22 (Wed) the results are revealed right?
Regardless... Good Job everyone!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed the last 4 hours, but still wanna say AWESOME and way to go to Michelle, Marsha and everyone else. 

I also hope and pray that all the voting effort that was going on from start led to some cash for the fluffs in need.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> In a way it WAS a race! Thanks for hangin' in there to the end! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Marsha,

That was Richard's posting. He took over for me last night. Richard has joined SM! Befriend him, if you get a chance 

Thank you for everything that you do, and everything that you are . . which is lovely, kind and sincere.

Allie:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you won him over the the dark side!!!! I want to get Al to join too,in case something happens to me he can post.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel so terrible I missed this last push.  I am so sorry, if only I would have checked SM last night, argh! My husband and I have decided we need to move closer to his work, so we were looking at houses until 11.

I am just amazed at what an effort you all put in last night! Edie will be floored at the effort, I am sure. Michelle Marsha, and the others, you are angels and now we know the key to voting next time


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yepper,we know the secret now so we can vote oodles next time. I just wish I'd figured it out sooner. I did it a couple times before,but couldn't figure out what I did so I kept plugging away at it.
Then I hit a link on my email and it opened in a different browser and I tried it and it worked. I can't find the way to clear cookies in Avante but I did in Firefox,after that it was a marathon!

We'll make sure to post that info on the next shelter vote!

I bet all our fingers feel like the just ran the Boston Marathon this morning!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed the last push too. We ended up staying up in Vermont until way too late and didn't get home until after 11pm. I didn't even go on SM and just did my usual voting last night (4 votes). Wow - Michelle I can't believe you cracked the code. Wonder if that's how some of these contest get tons of votes. Remember Petco? A question, Michelle or anyone else - if you erase cookies, does it erase all of your cookies for all sites? I once had a problem where they were erased and then i forgot all the usernames i had in things and didn't get them showing up as I do now when I open a site I'm registered on.
Hope all of this does some good for our beloved fluffs with no home. Marsha, you've led the cavalry for a really long time and I commend you for it. I've been a devoted soldier and hope it does some good.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I bet that's how shelters in flyspec towns won,I'd just guess.

That's why I used a different browser for that. So it wouldn't erase all my passwords for my sites. I used firefox for the votes so I could clear cookies and I use Avante,because it has good pop up blockers plus I can open lots of windows at once for my surfing!
I'd vote on Firefox,clear out cookies,close Firefox windowbrowser.,restart another window,vote again,clear out cookies and close Firefox window. All the while I kept the Avant browser window open. I did it on 3 computers at once to fill in any lagg time between them. I'd post on Sm on my Droid since I couldn't clear cookies out on it,not sure how...

We're ready for the next shelter challenge now.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Now we have to pray the voting efforts produced some cash for Edie and the fluffs! Dec 22 (Wed) the results are revealed right?
> Regardless... Good Job everyone!!


If we don't get something this time it won't be for the lack of trying!



Sandcastles said:


> Marsha,
> 
> That was Richard's posting. He took over for me last night. Richard has joined SM! Befriend him, if you get a chance
> 
> ...


Allie, I would love to befreind Richard, but I need a user ID. Would it happen to be KingSandcastles??













michellerobison said:


> Yepper,we know the secret now so we can vote oodles next time. I just wish I'd figured it out sooner. I did it a couple times before,but couldn't figure out what I did so I kept plugging away at it.
> Then I hit a link on my email and it opened in a different browser and I tried it and it worked. I can't find the way to clear cookies in Avante but I did in Firefox,after that it was a marathon!
> 
> We'll make sure to post that info on the next shelter vote!
> ...


Don't beat yourself up over it. Sooner would have been nice, but JIT was great! :chili::chili:

For those who want to know exactlly what to do to be able to "stuff" the ballot box next time, would you please start a seperate thread giving specific step by step instructions on what to do. Not everyone has the same level of computer savvy, so I think this would be really good. Thanks for EVERYTHING! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll do that. I would have figured it out sooner if I WAS computer savvyB)

I can't wait until Weds,I hope Edie at the very least will get the dark horse. It isn't much but at least we tried.

I almost pooped out at midnight Ohio time,Al got home from work. He went to bed about 1:30 but I stayed at it until the end at 3:00. I just kept looking at my fluffs and thinking of all the fluffs who didn't have a warm place to stay this holiday and kept going. I just couldn't quit...

I wonder what the shelter challenge site will think about all those last hours votes from all of us!:HistericalSmiley:

Didn't we start at something like 471 over all and 29 in the state?:w00t:

We did pretty good,but we'll do better next time...:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I swear I am going to be on pins and needles until they announce the results... AAK!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Missed it too! 
Was working, aargh.
Very cool that "the trick" has been identified. I knew there was something given how these BFE rescues/towns were on top. Voting once or twice a day just didn't seem enough. I'm ready for the next one!
And Marsha, I haven't forgotten to send you the flyers, just need to find the time to pop over to the post office.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait to find out if Edie won the dark horse. I know my fingers are aching today. I'm happy you figured it out Michelle and we know what to do next time.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, i was not here last night and missed the end.....:bysmilie:
hope our efforts make some difference for all little fluffs!


----------

